# how good is fromm mature dog kibble?



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

how good is fromm mature? who feeds fromm?

I was bored and was looking on chewy at random dog food kibble I noticed the fromm mature 15lb bag for 20.99 is cheaper then natures variety instinct chicken raw boost kibble that is 12lbs for 30 something i'm feeding now I want to know if it is a good one because the pet food bill is getting high and killing my wallet because i have allot pets to feed, i want to feed fromm mature to my 7+yr old 2 dachshunds for awhile tell i can rehome some cats then I can put the dachshunds back on natures variety

thanks everyone for any answers


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

While I have not fed that particular line, I have fed Fromm (4-star) for years. The dogs look good, TONS of coat, happy to eat it, poop is ok. 
The company has never hand a recall and the customer service is very good if you happen to call or email with a question. 

The best way to find out would be to go ahead and get a bag and just see how your dogs do on it. Worst case- if they dont do well, switch to something else. You could always add fresh toppers to enhance the food as well (I go by the guidelines in Monica Segal's "Enhancing Commercial Diets" booklet.). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

dont know that line but very happy with fromm.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

I feed Fromm 4 Star Salmon and Chicken a la Veg - my mixed rescue is doing great on it - was thinking of using the classic for my eight year old GSD


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks i'm going with the mature because its cheaper in the fromm line and my dachshunds are 7+ old so they can have it the 3 worst thing could happened 1 badger 9yr old would have a issue with it like diarrhea 2 they wont eat it 3 they could loose weight witch they are at good weight at the moment

badger is sensitive to most foods like any with corn dyes and he is sensitive or allergic to merrick earth farms and diamond naturals he would have bloody diarrhea but he is doing great on the nature variety but i'm on a budget and want to try the fromm if he does great on it then im sticking to it for awhile but if he has a problem with it then i will put him back on nature variety even if i have to eat less for awhile so he wont have problems im not worried about brisk since he can handle most stuff etc


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

There is no comparison. For one, Fromm mature has grains; Instinct does not. The Fromm is only 21% protein, not enough, especially for an older dogs. If you want to save money and keep grainfree, look at dr Tim's grainfree Kinesis. Much better than Fromm.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you have to shop around and find something you can afford and your
dog likes and something that works for your dog.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> There is no comparison. For one, Fromm mature has grains; Instinct does not. The Fromm is only 21% protein, not enough, especially for an older dogs. If you want to save money and keep grainfree, look at dr Tim's grainfree Kinesis. Much better than Fromm.


A good amount of protein is very important for senior dogs, so I agree. 

Many people think to do low protein since they are older, but actually MORE protein in necessary to keep a senior dog fit. Too little protein and their muscles won't carry their weight as efficiently which can cause all sorts of problems. Their bodies also decrease in the efficiency in which they absorb the protein, that is why they need extra protein.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I didnt know how much protein it had chewy doesn't list that and i'll look at the dr times one how much protien does that have?


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

mewlittle said:


> I didnt know how much protein it had chewy doesn't list that and i'll look at the dr times one how much protien does that have?


There is a lot of information to be found on dog food web sites that is not available at chewy.com. 
Dr. Tim's Kinesis Grain Free 32% min. protein.
Of that 32%, the animal protein is 84%.
Dr. Tim's contains an avg. of 87% animal protein across all formulas.

Dr. Tim's has more meat than almost any brand available. It is also low ash which indicates quality meat meals are used. No recalls. The company has a reputation of excellent customer service. Dr. Tim Hunt, a practicing veterinarian, seems to be one of the good guys of the dog food industry. 

Three dogs who had been eating the same food for years recently joined me. There was no time for a gradual transition to Dr. Tim's Kinesis Grain Free. No digestive upsets, no food sensitivities and they are eager to eat the food. There has not been enough time to be certain but I may be seeing some improvement in coat condition, especially with the 15 year old. 

Rather raw or kibble low protein, low fat or senior foods are never fed. Senior dogs need more not less. The research in regard to less protein was done on rats and repeated endlessly for decades. Recent research on dogs proved the old research was wrong.

Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's
Dr. Tim's Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating
He has Ask the Vet on Tuesdays:
https://www.facebook.com/DrTimsPetFood

ETA:
Whatever you decide to feed Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost is a waste of money. There is not enough raw in the kibble to make it worth the additional cost. It is more cost effective to add some meat to the kibble at mealtime.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

mewlittle said:


> (snip)
> badger is sensitive to most foods like any with corn dyes and he is sensitive or allergic to merrick earth farms and diamond naturals he would have bloody diarrhea but he is doing great on the nature variety (snip)c


Mewlittle, I would then be careful with the fromm mature if Badger is that sensitive. It has grains in it, which will irritate the digestive tract and may cause the diarrhea again. It also has brewer's yeast in it, which makes 2 of my dogs scratch themselves until they've dug out coat and gotten hot spots. 

Look at the nature's variety you are feeding now. Is it grain free? Are you near a costco at all? They have Nature's Domain which is very affordable and plenty of people like it. 
Also if you are near a TSC their 4Health brand I think now has grain free as well and, again, affordable. 

Good luck finding a food for them. Oh, you also might consider keeping Badger on Nature's Variety and putting the other less sensitive dogs on a more affordable food. 

JMO of course. I've played the sensitive dog food game an awful lot!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

mewlittle said:


> I didnt know how much protein it had chewy doesn't list that and i'll look at the dr times one how much protien does that have?


You need to look at the foods websites for information on the foods.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

> There is no comparison. For one, Fromm mature has grains; Instinct does not. The Fromm is only 21% protein, not enough, especially for an older dogs. If you want to save money and keep grainfree, look at dr Tim's grainfree Kinesis. Much better than Fromm.


 I'm not that sure about this query but can you please elucidate the whole thing for me? Thanks!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jan Fred said:


> I'm not that sure about this query but can you please elucidate the whole thing for me? Thanks!


Educate you about what?


----------



## Kikki (Jul 27, 2013)

BeagleCountry said:


> Whatever you decide to feed Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost is a waste of money. There is not enough raw in the kibble to make it worth the additional cost. It is more cost effective to add some meat to the kibble at mealtime.


Couldn't agree more! Was going to say the exact same thing. The "Raw Boost" is nothing but an expensive gimmick.

If your dogs are doing well on their food, I'd keep feeding the regular Instinct (without Raw Boost) and add some raw meat with it instead or skip that too if too expensive or complicated. Instinct is a good meat-based kibble and I personally wouldn't have an issue feeding that alone if I was on a tight budget.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

I would not add raw to kibble, it can cause digestive issues since the body processes raw fast and kibble slow.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

all natures variety's dry kibble is a little high for my budget at the moment im looking for a different kibble now from fromm i don't want to risk it and what grain free you suggest?

i have the dr tim in my notepad so i can compare later


----------



## Kikki (Jul 27, 2013)

Good point! I guess it depends on the dog then since I know a lot of people on a certain dog forum that add some fresh meat to kibble. My oldest dog has mad healthy gutt and almost nothing can rub her the wrong way but ever since reading someone write it's good to avoid mixing since the bacteria in raw would be in their system longer when mixed with kibble that takes double the amount of time to process, I'll do kibbles for their first meal and raw for their second (on the days I feel like adding some meat).


----------

